# Gold fish and tropical fish?? Can they be in same tank?



## johndus656 (Dec 5, 2007)

Hello i was wondering if i could put two gold fish, that are small size, in the same tank with some of my tropical fish?


----------



## Blue Cray (Oct 19, 2007)

Depends if you want the goldfish to eat all of your plants and make the tank so you have to clean it more often but yes they can mix but the goldfish are much better off in a cold water enviroment


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

Not recommended. If you have to do this, keep it at the tropical temp. The goldfish take hot water better than tropicals take cool. Goldfish also like salty water most tropicals do not. Goldfish are very messy fish and grow quickly and will eat small tropicals when they get big enough to fit them in their mouths. Feeder goldfish esp. carry a lot of disease. 

If you need to short term, you can for a few weeks. But do not plan on keeping them together indefinately. In fact don't plan on keeping any goldfish ina tank indefinately. Have an artificial pond picked out before you bring any goldfish home.


----------



## johndus656 (Dec 5, 2007)

ok cool, yea they arent going to be in there forever i am just keeping them for a few days, my friends tank broke so i am babysitting them for a few days, and i am keeping the temp like a tropical tank not cold. But i heard that they have a slim that ccould hurt my fish is this true?


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

I haven't heard the slime thing. Be sure the temp. the goldfish is in matches the tank before you let them out. And double your water change routine while they are there. You are doing a nice thing, but you are breaking the "quarantine rule". If I were fish sitting, I'd put the goldfish in a plastic bin with a spare sponge filter from one of my tanks.


----------

